# Sau'ers Extract



## Dump Digger (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey everybody,
 On one of our frenzied digs in the yard, my mother managed to pull something out of the ground that she thought was a root (It was dark by then and we were using flashlights) and turns out, it was a bottle!  

 Its missing one side, but other than that, its intact.  You might raise your eyebrow at that, but around here, after the bulldozing that obviously went on here, finding a bottle as intact as that is a rare find.

 Anyway, it looks like a very late 1800's bottle, seam stops just before the lip, and its embossed with "Sau'ers' Extract" across the side.  Can anyone give me any kinda history on the bottle? And I believe its very common, is that right?

 Thanks!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 22, 2004)

Your ' in the middle is probably a flaw. Either a mold mistake or just a small glob of glass. Sauers started 1887 according to this "way more than I need to know" article, and was still in operation as of 1995. 
 http://www.cfsauer.com/history_sauer.asp
 If that's not enough try this.
 http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/VA-news/VA-Pilot/issues/1995/vp951015/10120017.htm 
 1890-1910 would be close from your descripion. I would imagine it would be more  common in VA at that time. I don't know where you are.


----------



## slimdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

Sauer's Extracts started buisness here in Richmond, Va. We consider them a throw back bottle as we tend to find atleast two or three in every dig.  We have literally unearthed 10s of 1000s. Slimdigger


----------



## Bottlebill (Oct 13, 2011)

I am conducting research on Sauer's Extract bottles right now.  If any of you -- especially slimdigger -- are interested in helping, please let me know.

 Sauer opened the American Glass Works (built on the older Southern Glass Works) at Richmond in 1908 to make Sauer's Extract bottles.  It looks right now like any earlier bottles were generic, and the only ones that were embossed came from AGW or, later, the Owens-Illinois Glass Co.

 What I am really looking for right now is any information about medicine bottles from Richmond that have a Circle-A logo embossed on their bases.  We have found one that looks just like the Sauer's Extract bottles but does not have "SAUER'S EXTACT" on the side panels.

 Many of the Sauer's Extact bottles have "A.G.W." embossed on their bases -- some with additional codes (like Y-3).

 Bill


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello Bill,

 Great to see you back here. slimdigger hasn't signed on since 2006. You might try shooting him an e-mail.

 I'm sure many of the members have a few Sauer's up their sleeves, or know where some are reburied.

 I don't know from the Circle-A logo mark, don't believe I've seen it. Have you noted This One?







 What'ya hear outta Bill L? Tell him "High Desert Hollas" from me, if you talk with him, please. You guys are summa my bottle researchin heroes. Thanks for all you've researched and written. Please drop in more than once a year.


----------



## Bottlebill (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks, Surfaceone.

 I sent slimdigger an e-mail through the forum but have not heard back.

 Hopefully, someone else will turn up.

 Bill Lindsey is off fishing but should be back home about now.

 Bill


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Nov 18, 2011)

Not a Sauer's bottle but it's Sauer's.............


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Nov 18, 2011)

Reverse........


----------



## Alaska (Nov 19, 2011)

thats a really cook thermometer. ive got some of the afromentioned bottles... and bruce is right. i throw them back, we all do around here. they are like rumfords.. and davis OK baking sodas.. every other bottle.

 Tom


----------



## Alaska (Nov 19, 2011)

i dont however recall any of the ones i have dug to be embossed AGW. i am familliar with AGW embossed bottles because all the crown top sodas i dig from around my area were all manufactured at the AGW plant. 

 Tom


----------

